#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How to improve logical thinking for programming?

## Bhavya

Programming is part of most of the gadgets we use today.Programming and programming languages have evolved to a great extent and has changed our lives.If you are a programmer , then it's important to have good logical thinking skills.So, how to improve your programming logic?


Here are top 10 tips to improve your programming logic.


1.Practice Puzzles to Improve Logical thinking
2.Write and code in the programming Language
3.Try to solve simple to complex problems by writing codes
4.Think Conditionally
5.Exercise your brain by playing Chess,Rubik's cube and Sudoku
6.Change your lifestyle
7.Break C omplex problems into simpler problems
8.Read and Understand other Programmer's Codes
9.Read Plenty of resources on programming Languages and Algorithms
10.Read books.


Do you have any more tips?

----------


## Medusa

Thank you bhavya for your tips, but i have to ask what do you mean by change your lifestyle, is it any connection to logical thinking of programming? can you explain for me.

----------


## Shana

> Programming is part of most of the gadgets we use today.Programming and programming languages have evolved to a great extent and has changed our lives.If you are a programmer , then it's important to have good logical thinking skills.So, how to improve your programming logic?
> 
> 
> Here are top 10 tips to improve your programming logic.
> 
> 
> 1.Practice Puzzles to Improve Logical thinking
> 2.Write and code in the programming Language
> 3.Try to solve simple to complex problems by writing codes
> ...


Try writing algorithms, may be?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you bhavya for your tips, but i have to ask what do you mean by change your lifestyle, is it any connection to logical thinking of programming? can you explain for me.


 yeah sure, Healthy lifestyle is very important for a proper functioning brain. sound sleep ,Healthy food and stress-free life would lead us to better thinking and positive response in terms of logical thinking.food such as eggs, whole grain,green vegetables and fruits boots the brain power.An average 7-8 hours undisturbed sleep is very important for relaxation of body and brain. doing exercise and yoga help you to lead a stress free life.
When you follow these things in your life you can keep your brain more active which is very important for logical thinking.

----------


## Bhavya

> Try writing algorithms, may be?


Yeah we can try to write algorithms as well, Good idea Shana

----------

